# Prayers please



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I have been fighting a diabetic ulcer on my right big toe for nearly 3 years.I was put in clear lake regional hospital monday after a dr visit .I had one half of the toe removed yesterday and am healing just fine by Gods grace.Please pray for my recovery .Being an operator in a plastic plant for 20 years has taken its toll on me.Im a type two undercontrol. with meds and diet but all the waliking i did has hurt me.tks bk


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Praying for your complete recovery.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent BK


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent bubba!
Take care of it so it does not get infected.
Had a blister on the bottom of my right big toe 3 years ago
it got infected lost the toe and part of my right foot. Never
realized how much that toe affected my balance till it was gone.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Praying for BK's healing. By his stripes we were healed, and I believe in the word that you too will be healed.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Prayer*

BK
May God cause His face to shine upon you and heal you mightily, because healing is the children's bread. Praise the Lord.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Hang in there and may God comfort you as He is healing you.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Let your Spirit envelope Bubbas Kenner. Let him know your presence. By your grace, restore his health. Increase his wisdom and his knowledge of Jesus, the one who saves us by his blood. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers sent, I hope all goes well and you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*By His grace*

My sugery went well the infection is gone .The dr liked what he saw today and i will be in rehab called triumph for more antibiodics here at Clear Lake Regional.The food is purdy good.By His grace im healing keep the 2cool prayers coming.from a borrowed lap top on my hospital bed tks bk Amen.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Great news!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Good news and still praying for you!!!


----------

